# Problems with email



## Katherine Mann (Mar 11, 2012)

I tried the recommended route of deleting the preferences and then restoring them. But I still get "An internal error has occurred: AGExportRendition: can not import a photo exported to a temporary location."

Using email and the account is verified. 

So, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 11, 2012)

If you're talking about using the new email feature in LR4 (your profile shows 3.6), it's not the preferences that need to be reset, it's the Export Presets. With LR closed down, find your Export Presets folder (should be in c:\users\_yourusername\_appdata\roaming\adobe\lightroom), rename the two email presets in the Lightroom Presets sub-folder (e.g. add OLD to name), then try again.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Mar 11, 2012)

thank you Jim Wilde! That did the trick. Using Lr 4 - have to update my profile.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Mar 11, 2012)

It worked once. I did a test email to myself (at a different address). The next time I tried I got the same message. I rebooted just to be sure and got the same message. I checked the folder and saw just the two files that I renamed there. *puzzled*


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't suppose you're pressing 'restore export presets' in the preferences dialog between it working and not working?  It appears to be the Email (Hard Drive) preset which is causing the problem.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Mar 11, 2012)

I tried that one yesterday, Victoria. Today I didn't. I renamed the files in Windows Explorer with Lr closed. Open Lr, emailed a file to myself, thought it was solved but the second time I tried to email a friend, I got the same message as I had had originally. I closed Lr and checked the folder where I had changed the files. No new files were created but the "old" files were both still there. Rebooted Lr just to see if it worked differently, no luck. What was that they said about madness being doing the same thing and expecting different results. Well, with windows sometimes it does. LOL! Well, apparently anyway.

So now, having tried the fix and having had it work once, but not twice, I am truly perplexed.

So just now, I tried to reset all export preferences and tried the email again. No dice.

So I checked the folder. New presets are now there, and the old renamed ones. Rebooted Lr yet again. Still the same message.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 11, 2012)

You don't have the "Store Presets with catalog" option enabled, do you?

Assuming not, try deleting the entire Export Presets>Lightroom Presets sub-folder and restarting Lightroom again. Does it work? If still not, try going to the Presets Tab of your Preferences and click on Restore Export Presets, then try again.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Mar 11, 2012)

I just deleted all the files in the Lightroom/Export Presets/Lightroom Presets/ folder while Lr was closed, rebooted Lr, same message. Checked the folder. No files. Clicked the "Restore Export Presets" button in Preferences. Checked the file. Presets back. Tried to email. Same deal. Rebooted Lr. Checked the file. Still there. Tried to email. Same deal. 

Thanks for helping me out here everyone. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 12, 2012)

Rooting it out of the program files seems to do the trick.  It supposedly doesn't get installed by the initial installation but gets (mistakenly) put back by pressing Restore Export Presets.

On my Mac, the path is /Applications/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.app/Contents/PlugIns/Export.lrmodule/Contents/Resources/export_presets/For E-Mail (Hard Drive).lrtemplate but I'm not sure on Windows.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Mar 13, 2012)

I have deleted the templates from owner/Appdata/roaming/Adobe/Lightroom/export presets/Lightroom presets/ several times now. Rebooted Lightroom and get the same dialogue box.

So, I reinstalled the program. There is no other version of Lightroom installed on this computer. Tried again, same dialogue box. 

*sigh*


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 13, 2012)

Try from Program Files Katherine.  I can't reproduce it, but I had a report from someone else and that For Email (Hard Drive) preset was the issue, and it's one that's built in to the program files itself.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Victoria. The file doesn't exist on my hard drive in either the program files or the appdata files (where it was before I deleted it, and before I re-installed). I tried setting up my yahoo account, just to see if it was gmail that was the problem. Same deal. 

I have been proceeding by right-clicking on a file and selecting "email". I also tried to export the file as email. Lr reports that it is preparing the file and then returns "Failed to send email."

hmmm. I guess I can live without this function. It doesn't sound like there are a lot of people with the problem.

Thanks for all your time, Victoria. I know you are busy.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 13, 2012)

The problem's going to be finding them. I've looked in Program Files, with no success. The only *.lrtemplate files found there are the Book module ones. 

I'll keep looking, or better still I'll wait for Beat to come up with the answer! :hail:


----------



## Katherine Mann (Mar 13, 2012)

Well TNG, it seems that the file is the problem, until you don't have the file anywhere at all after deleting it and a fresh install, and the email still doesn't work.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm watching the same bug report on a private forum, so when I finally figure out what's going on, I'll let you know.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 13, 2012)

The thing is Katherine, I don't have that preset in my Export Presets folder either, yet the email function works. On my laptop during the Beta I had the same problem as you are having, deleted the preset and it all worked again. Must admit I haven't tried again, will have a go tomorrow.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Victoria!

TNG, glad to hear that it works for you. Apparently, the file in question is not supposed to be there. I installed Lr4 without removing the beta. Might have been a problem but the rest of the program works fantastically. What a great upgrade. 

I am sure that the email function does not work when the file is not present. I didn't try it in the Beta.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Mar 17, 2012)

Miracle! After several reboots the email works. Very odd, no?

I'm happy.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 18, 2012)

Really really odd!  But I'm very pleased for you Katherine!


----------



## camerashy (Mar 18, 2012)

I have been having the same error message as Katherine and followed the advice above. When I checked the Lightroom Presets and User presets there were no files at all in both folders ?? so I deleted the Lightroom Preset folder and under Preferences restored the export presets, now I have 4 files in the Lightroom Presets folder 2 of which relate to email.....and now it appears to work OK.
I'm new to Lightroom so please excuse my newbie question if I CTR+SHIFT+M and click Send an image to my other email address, I then have a box come up where I can add text....is this right, and is it possible to send a number of images this way, if so, how please
I'm using Lightroom 4.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes that's correct, you can enter text in the text box. To send multiple images, simply select them all before doing the Ctrl-Shift-M.


----------



## camerashy (Mar 18, 2012)

Many Thanks Jim, appreciate your help
Dave


----------



## Katherine Mann (Mar 18, 2012)

thank you Victoria. I appreciate all the time you took with this. 

camerashy, if you select more than one photo, right-click and select email photos, Lr will send them all.


----------



## camerashy (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Katherine for the info. hope you have resolved your email problems.
Dave


----------



## Katherine Mann (Mar 19, 2012)

For some reason that makes no sense whatsoever, it works now, camerashy. I'm glad yours works too.


----------

